# Square Shanked Forstner Bits



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I was watching Tom Figden on Youtube today and saw that he was using square shanked forestner bits in his brace. I looked a little bit online and couldn't find any for sale. Do you think they are custom ground or does anyone know of a place one could pick these up? Thanks.

Also, Figden's work is incredible. If you haven't seen it check here:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaWR_UvszqJ0xIJYXcep3_w?spfreload=10


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here you can find some:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=vintage+auger+bits&_frs=1

Regards!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

No sorry, I've got plenty of augers. He had square shanked forstner bits. I'll see if I can grab a screen shot from one of his videos.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

In which video was this? Are You sure they are not hex shank?
Like these: http://woodworker.com/14-ss-forstner-bit-14-hex-sh-mssu-114-350.asp


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

They may be hex shanked, you don't get a great view of them in the video. But they fit in his two jaw chuck on his brace so they may very well be hex shanked. Thanks.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

No problem. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Forstner bits made for a bit brace DO exist-I have a partial set myself. They look like this-










With that said, the jaw design of many bit braces allow holding shank designs other than the traditional square taper.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Doc, that looks like what I want. I was doing a little more digging and found this on Figden's site:
http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/a-cabinetmakers-toolchest-part-eight.html

He's just using regular hex shanked bits.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

James-

That the newer bits work well in a brace is news to me, and welcome at that!

By the way, if you want to check eB*y for the older style, try the phrase: "forstner brace bit "

Doc


----------

